# Buran Mig29 3133



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

picked this up on eBay a few weeks back.

new to this watch game, but here's what i think i know:

circa 2002 3133 movement probably from stock out of 1st MWF but probably not made there





































it gains about 20 sec in 24hrs (which i think is within expectations for a 3133) but it loses time rapidly with the chrono running.

i think the name on the back is "Vedomyay" - possibly what the B in the EB is too (maybe it's a Russian name - shrug)

as you can see, it's seen some (ahem) action. i wear it every day and really like it.

i want a dark dialled one too and would go for the Sturmanskie SS-18 3133 that's on eBay at the moment, but it's already silly money.

first post here - so hello - have to say i'm impressed with watch churn on the sales forum. can see a habit looming


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice looking watch. Welcome to the forum. A great bunch of people.


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

got the back off thanks to the Sturmanskie thread - horrible yellow electric light and utter lack of camera skill, but WTF...



















i did the black and white cos the other one looks like it's been weed on by a horse


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

thats a great looking watch!with a genuine utilitarian military appearance,I,d be tempted to see how much it would cost to have the case refinished.Spot on!


----------



## Dazza1973 (Jun 28, 2010)

Got this movement in my aviator and its been running for 3days omg


----------

